# Tips for a first time deer hunter?



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

My 21 year old son is going to go deer hunting this year, for the first time. Last year I asked for ideas from y'all, but it all fell through for him. This year, I really think it will happen. He has his tags, licence, a vehicle, a tent, a 30 .06 with a good scope, ammo, some camo clothes, safety orange vest and had, camping gear, and oh yeah, bullets. 

So I think we have most everything covered. A fellow hunter we met in Wal-Mart suggested a pop up ground blind, but the only places we know for him to hunt is on Missouri 
Dept. of Conservation land, and they don't allow them. Or at least that is how I understand the regulations .

I won't lie, I am a bit nervous about him going. He won't be alone, but I don't trust the guy going with him. I wish there was an older, more experienced person going along. But there isn't one, so I am proud of him for doing this anyway, since he has always wanted to go hunting. Not to mention that we need the venison. 

So, all that said, any tips for John? We would welcome any and all advice. Thanks in advance. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Hunting state land in Missouri? I recommend MORE orange.. then when you think he has enough, double that... Not trying to worry you, but I know Missouri and Illinois state land hunting, and there's some really crazy people out there that shouldn't be...

BTW, 30-06 is kinda overkill for Missouri deer... Granted, they are bigger deer than we have out here in VA, but that's a lot of power behind a 30 cal slug... I'd be shocked if he could get longer than a 100 or 150 yard shot in Missouri unless he's hunting corn fields...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My advice is to wait until he can go with an experienced hunter. There is so much you can't learn in a hunter safety class.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Good advice, both of you. Thank you. 

Semi standing, it is either a 30 .06 or a 20 guage shot gun, and buck shot is not allowed, so it would have to be slugs. Which is a better choice? 


Shanzone 2001. We have been trying for the last couple of years to get someone to take him with them, and nobody will do it. His dad died 8 years ago and there really haven't been too many men willing to step up and help with him, so I am not surprised. Sorry, still a bit bitter about that. In any case, he is determined to go, and I can't stop him. All I can do is pass along your suggestion, which I do appreciate, BTW. 

I do need to clarify, that the reason I don't trust his friend, is not that I think he will hurt my son or is a bad person, I am concerned that he won't be as safe around the gun, and that he will hamper any chance that my son might have of actually getting a deer. 

We also have the word out asking if anyone has any land he could hunt on, in the hopes of avoiding the (insert very bad phrase here) that we know that the state land will be. So far, no response. 
God bless you both, 
Deb


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd suggest the 20ga with a slug over the 30-06 being as he will be on state land, especially if in the woods.. 

The problem with hunting state land is there is a huge population of hunters in the woods on state land, and the distance a 30-06 can travel over the 20ga is much greater, and the chance of hitting someone in the distance with the 30-06 just doesn't make it worth the risk... 

If it was me, I'd do all I could to find some private land to hunt. When I was in Illinois, I'd knock on doors, and you'd be surprised at farmers that would allow me to hunt their land.... Many of them don't hunt their own... Most they could do is cuss you and shut the door in your face and tell you to get off their land... but it payed off for me.. .


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Semi Standing, I think that I am glad that you can't see me slapping myself upside the head right now. I never even thought of that. Knocking on doors, that is. And thank you for the advice on the guns. You raise a VERY valid point. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No problem... I just hope your son can have a nice safe enjoyable hunting season... I went squirrel hunting one time in Illinois on state land.. that's all it took after I had shot whizzing through the branches over me in the woods... I was almost in an orange jump suit even...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree. If you can find him a farmer with decent habitat, and is half helpful (he will know where the deer are), his success will be more probable. 

Even explain the situation clearly to the farmer, and they may be VERY helpful and compassionate.

I lost my dad before I could actually hunt with him too. But I had been with him enough to know the basics, and hunting is a lifelong learning experience, but thankfully it is indeed something that can be learned over time. If he enjoys reading, lots of info can be learned from hunting magazines etc. But really, everything I have learned about hunting has been from hands on, in the field experience. regarding the hunting partner: If he is potentially careless, I do not think it is worth beating around the bush about. I hunt alone, and love it. It is also IMO MUCH safer, and WAY more effective due to stealth issues etc.

I do not know if he has a basic knowledge of hunting: Do you need some technique advice too?

I wish you folks ALL the fortune in your hunt. Sorry bout his losing his pa too soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, please Farmer Dale, we would love any hints or tips you are willing to share. John wants to know about using bait spray. I am not sure that is legal here, but if you have any tips, please share and I will peruse the booklet again to make sure. 
Thanks in advance, 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To get and experienced hunter to take you son under their wing Join a sportsman club that is local and has week end shooting sports programs. Get to know the members and let them know your looking for a mentor. Most times some one will take him under their wing at least once if he is a decent guy and pulls his own weight in camp. Do things that need doing with out having to be told.

Knocking on doors and asking farmers to hunt their property is a great way to find private property to hunt. But there are a few do's and don'ts doing that. Right now the farmers in my area are working like crazy to get their crops in and don't want pesty hunters bothering them when they have a few minutes to set down to a hot meal Nor do they want to stop the combine to fool with you. Best to ask after the spring crops are in the ground, all thru the summer pretty much unless they are putting up hay. During the winter is also a good time as they are usually around the home stead repairing the equipment for the next years operation and have a bit of time.
I really get POD when some clown comes to the door the day before the season and asks to hunt my place to and they sorry to say get a NO.

Check with your local police department to see if you can get put on a list for road kill deer. Not every one wants to keep them and I don't care to have them laying by my mail box rotting away and I don't have the time to fool with them.


Do a search and reread the similar post you made last year too.


 Al


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in the SE corner of Kansas and if your not to far he can come hunt here. I have places he can hunt and not many neighbors either. I am 35 miles from Ft Scott. Send me a message.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Chatty, I will holler at you when I get off work, so it will be around Noon or 1:00.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, I should be here its raining.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If the 30-06 has a scope and the 20 ga doesn't I would probably go with the scoped gun , it is easier to accurately shoot , both work fine it is what is easier to hit a pie plate target with at 50-100 yards.

as for the orange , a hunters orange hooded sweatshirt is cheap , effective and can be bought oversize to go over and coat he might need under it. 

advice for your son , you have to have a clear shot and be sure your going to hit the vitals of the deer. anything less don't take the shot 

I can't believe people who say i thought my buddy was a deer so i shot at the movement , shooting at movement will not get deer it will get people hurt.
i am also unsympathetic to people who say i thought it was unloaded. 

once you see a deer in the woods you will see that nothing else looks like a deer , not a dog , not a big black cow , not a horse.

well ok a brown goat looks a little like a deer but the point is you have to have a good enough view to be able to see if the deer has little goat horns or deer antlers. when i started hunting it was buck only, you not only had to be able to identify that it was a deer but that it was a buck and had 3 inch or longer antlers , this meant you had to clearly see the deers head before you could pull the trigger.

good luck to him


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Greencountypete, I have lost 2 cows because a hunter was mad he didn't get something and shot my angus cow, then left her to die. I also lost my Jersey cow from a hunter that didn't have permission to hunt here but his family had owned this place years ago and he thought he could still hunt here. Nope I told him if he ever came back or I caught him I would shoot him. He was dumb enough that he left his Wildcam and we found it and there he was on it so he had been here feeding the deer. 
If you crawl over a fence you are not where you are supposed to be. Well he had to crawl over a gate or fence or he came in by way of my neighbor. I did tell him I have 144 acres and a backhoe ...so far haven't seen him again.
Yep always make sure you can see the deer clearly and if its a bad shot don't take it. Others will come by, maybe not that day but they will. Believe me you don't want to have to track it miles from a bad shot.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

i hope he knows what a sportsman is,,,,if not then he shouldn't go..........
if he hasn't shot his gun-guns and proficient with them then he shouldn't go....
if he isn't a responsible man and very safety minded he shouldn't go....
if the friend has a year of experience than probably better than going alone.
i can't believe there isn't an older man willing to take him hunting,,if asked or if they know the situation....
he should never shoot without a backstop....
if he gets one he should utilize every speck of meat and dispose of waste app.
idea of private land is a good one but perhaps friend has plan..
he should know that he could be killed or kill someone.........
pray that he has the wisdom and strength to be a responsible man......
god bless and best of luck..........


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I figured out how the guys that never miss do it , they aren't necessarily top shots , but they don't take any shot they can't hit , I have an uncle who just never misses , but i have never seen him take a shot over 50 yards either.

he is very patient and will wait for that deer to get right or he won't shoot , he passes on a lot of small deer , but he also sits very still and sees a lot of deer often they get up to 20 or so yards from him and don't see him even though he is standing or sitting there in blue jeans and a blaze orange coat.


some times it's just about knowing your limitations


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Driftwood: I am proud to say that I can answer yes to all but two of those. His friend does not have as much experience with guns as John does, and I can only hope the last one... so far so good though. John was 13 when his daddy died, so he did have time to impress important things like this to John. John's dad was a sharp shooter in the Army, and I too, am a very good shot, so he comes by it naturally. *GRIN* He took both the shotgun and the rifle to the shooting range today and double checked that it was sighted properly, and it is. We have asked around with our friends, at our church, online on facebook and there have never been any volunteers. Seriously. We even applied to a local charity that takes disabled people hunting, and we didn't get anywhere either. It was the same with family or friends coming around to help with him like to take him to a ball game or for him to talk to. There were lots of promises. Only one man has done anything, and that was to take him to Silver Dollar City with his family three times in the last 8 years. I learned early on that I was on my own with him, but it was a painful lesson for for him as he took everyone that made promises, at their word. It was made worse because there were several people there for my girls, but only those three times for him. 

The safety orange we have for him (in answer to a previous post) is a vest and a hat. 
Thanks for all the tips y'all!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Either of them take a hunters safety course? The most important rules:

EVERY gun is loaded ALL the time!
Make SURE of what you are shooting at!

Following those two rules takes care of a lot of problems.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You probably won't find many mentors because the hunting opportunities are shrinking. Landowners are becoming more and more possessive of every living thing on their land and public lands are always a tragic accident waiting to happen. I would not want a dozen other hunters to be a distraction while I'm trying to teach what every sound or movement means. Someone may die when that happens. 

After instilling the basics, I'd set your son in a place where there definitely would be a good chance of having an opportunity to bag a deer. Would not matter if he were successful or not as the very chance would be the major lesson. Either way, it could only get better from there.

Also would go with the scoped .30-06 rifle over the 20 gauge shotgun. I used to hunt with one guy who only used a 20 gauge and he never set up in a position where the deer would be more than 50 yards away. I will say that I always smiled when I heard that little gun bark because I knew that it meant that a deer was down. At the same time, despite me being a .222 ace, gave my son a .30-06 for his first deer rifle. He could drop deer so far away that there may be room to doubt if it were buck or doe. When it came time for him to upgrade, it was for a bigger and better .30-06. That caliber can be a deer-getter no matter if point-blank or 500 yards away. 

Martin


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

For some in-depth advice on deer hunting, have your son check out http://www.deerhuntingbasics.com/ There are articles and links to all kinds of hunting forums.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

So, more advice given to my son from a guy he met in the hunting section of Wal-Mart. He was told that it is smart to hand a strip of fabric from a branch over where you are hiding, or over your natural blind so that the other hunters will know it is a human. My thought is that a scrap of fabric fluttering in the wind would be a very good way to scare a deer off. Y'alls thoughts on this? 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

For the most part, deer would see it only as another leaf or twig waving in the breeze. That's because if the strip of fabric is fluttering, so is everything else. Red or orange would be the color which humans would most readily see but the deer are color blind to red. 

Martin


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It also wouldn't have to flutter . wrap a cheap orange safety vest around the tree your sitting under and tie it , deer also see orange surveryors tape in teh woods all the time they don't pay any attention like paqubot sad another leaf 

Here in Wisconsin it is now the law you must hang 144sq inches of blaze orange material above your blind visible from all sides when hunting from a ground blind on public land , and recommended if hunting on private land 

a number of the fabric stores sell blaze orange fleece that would work fine or the safety vests are only 3-5 dollars 


Orange or HYVIZ (the florescent green yellow the construction guys wear ) works , about 4 years ago i had a buck walk in could see it was a deer even that it was a buck 8pt , but it was in some brush I pulled up on the opening between the trees he would walk into next , I followed him with the scoped gun till i had a good shot when i did I could now see a bit of orange over the deers back a guy out 200 yards to my south that i couldn't see till i was at just that angle I let the deer walk to another opening safely west of where the guy was at then took the shot I got the deer all were safe , ORANGE WORKS
that deer was about 75 yards and near the limits of what i could see in the moderately thick hardwood forest he had to come into openings between the trees that i could see through not any bigger than the deer was , but even a sliver of orange seen between the trees lets you know there is some one there nothing that color orange in nature.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Hears The Water said:


> So, more advice given to my son from a guy he met in the hunting section of Wal-Mart. He was told that it is smart to hand a strip of fabric from a branch over where you are hiding, or over your natural blind so that the other hunters will know it is a human. My thought is that a scrap of fabric fluttering in the wind would be a very good way to scare a deer off. Y'alls thoughts on this?
> God bless you and yours
> Deb


If you are hunting on public land during the gun season, you may want to attach a 1ft square piece of blaze orange on each side of any blind you are hiding in - you could buy the cheap vest and cut it up - this is what I did. If it is firmly attached it will not flutter. Duct tape will hold it down. As mentioned in WI, you are required to do this in the state forest during the gun season.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, guys thanks for that advice. I am so thankful that I can come on here and ask y'all these things. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

know the limitations of the rifle and as important the limitations of the shooter, only take a clear shot that you know you can make and AWAYS know what is down range.

My vote go with the 30-06 and best of luck to him on the hunt and I hope you will have some Venison in the freezer very soon.

my choices here (Montana)...
Deer first .270 2nd a "bob" 3nd 30-06
Elk, Moose and black bear 30-06
Bison 338-378 or either one of my bear defense rifles .450 or 45-70

But the 30-06 is a great rifle and been taking game for over a 100 years, anything short of the great bears and maybe Bison it will get it done.


----------

